# CUPS & SAMBA: Conecta a la impresora, pero no imprime

## alexertech

Hola a todos.

Realmente esta es mi última opción, ya que no quería postear en el foro una pregunta sobre impresoras, pero verdaderamente no entiendo porque no funciona.

Tengo una impresora HPDeskJet 3535 en una máquina con Windows XP (la de uso general en la casa), configurada y funcionando correctamente.

Estoy tratando de conectarme para imprimir en ella desde mi laptop con Gentoo. Me guíe por diversos documentos, entre los que destaco: 

http://www.math.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/smb_print_client.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_print_winserver

A continuación la configuración del sistema:

cups -> printers.conf

http://pastebin.ca/998748

smb.conf

```

# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2008/04/26 17:02:37

[global]

   workgroup = HOME_WG

```

Acá esta el registro de actividad de cuando trato de imprimir.

tail /var/log/cups/error_log

```

I [26/Apr/2008:17:02:54 -04-30] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=27906)

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Adding start banner page "none" to job 48.

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Adding end banner page "none" to job 48.

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Job 48 queued on "HPDeskJet_3535" by "alex".

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 28487) for job 4

8.

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 28488) for

 job 48.

I [26/Apr/2008:17:04:33 -04-30] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/smb (PID 28489) for job 48

.

```

Como pueden ver parece que todo esta correcto ya que no veo errores por ningún lado.

Si me faltó algún archivo, por favor avísenme para postearlo.

Gracias de antemano toda la ayuda que puedan brindarme.

Saludos!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> DeviceURI smb://usuario:clave@HOME_WG/BLACKMESA/hpdeskje

 

Cuando samba no se puede conectar, suele ser bastante explicativo en los logs que genera a menos que le hayas especificado un nivel de verborragia cero en tu smb.conf... En tu caso no veo nada raro por eso te pregunto: Tenés soporte para smbfs en el kernel? Podés conectar a una carpeta compartida en blackmesa con smbfs por ejemplo?

```

mkdir /tmp/prueba

mount -t smbfs -o username=usuario,password=clave //Numero_de_IP_de_BLACKMESA/Alguna_Caprpeta_Compartida //tmp/prueba
```

Otra cosa... Si bien sintácticamente es correcto, no es necesario especificar el grupo de trabajo (siempre y cuando HOME_WG sea un grupo de trabajo y no un dominio NT) y a menos que exista un servidor de DNS en tu red que sepa que el número de IP de blackmesa, o lo hayas especificado a mano en tu /etc/hosts, en ese caso usa siempre numeros de IP en lugar de nombres de NetBIOS...

Para que se entienda, si el comando: ping blackmesa no puede resolver el número de IP de dicha pc, samba tampoco va a poder.

Por ende, yo en tu lugar usaría:

```
DeviceURI smb://usuario:clave@Numero_De_IP_de_BLACKMESA/hpdeskje
```

Espero que sirva de algo  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## sag

Podrias hacer una cosa, ejetucta el comando y pegame su salida.

```
testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
```

a ver si asi puedo decirte algo concreto.

-------

Se me olvidava, en 

```
/etc/conf.d/samba
```

¿tienes activado los tres demonios?

```
daemon_list="smbd nmbd windbind"
```

----------

## opotonil

Prueba con "smbclient -L maquina_remota" a ver que te cuenta:

```

develop:~# smbclient -L laptop

Password:

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[LOCALNET] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        print$          Disk

        public          Disk

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba 3.0.28)

        deskjet_5100    Printer   deskjet_5100

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[LOCALNET] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        LAPTOP               Samba 3.0.28

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        LOCALNET             LAPTOP

```

En este caso esta hecho desde una maquina virtual al portatil y como ves aparece la impresora que tengo compartida en el portatil.

Si te sale algo como:

```

develop:~# smbclient -L inexistente

timeout connecting to 208.69.34.132:445

timeout connecting to 208.69.34.132:139

Error connecting to 208.69.34.132 (La operación ya se está llevando a cabo)

Connection to inexistente failed

```

Es que no puede resolver el nombre de host, prueba con la IP.

Salu2.

----------

## alexertech

Verdaderamente gracias a todos por la ayuda que me han brindado!

Ciertamente ya había probado varios de los métodos, y al ver que no funcionaba fue que me atreví a preguntar.

Les cuento la situación actual:

La impresora recibe las ordenes de trabajo desde CUPS correctamente. Tengo el PPD correcto de la misma ya que la conecté directamente a mi equipo para probar y ésta funciono perfectamente.

Todo el rollo esta es en la impresión remota.

Ahora, la impresora recibe las ordenes de impresión de CUPS, realiza el característico sonido, pero no imprime, y luego de esto hay que reiniciar el sistema operativo (típico de M$) para poder cancelar los trabajos y que vuelva a funcionar, ya que sencillamente los trabajos no se dejan eliminar.

Algunos datos que pueden ser de interés:

Cuando la impresora recibe los trabajos desde el propio Windows, los recibe con las siguientes características (sin importar que aplicación genere el trabajo):

Tipo de Documento: NT EMF 1.008

Si se hace desde mi portátil de forma remota:

Tipo de Documento: RAW

Para ambos casos el procesador que se menciona es: WinPrint

Más información que puede ser útil:

antares ~ # smbclient -L BLACKMESA

```

Password: 

Domain=[BLACKMESA] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

   Sharename       Type      Comment

   ---------       ----      -------

   IPC$            IPC       IPC remota

   print$          Disk      Controladores de impresora

   hpdeskje        Printer   hp deskjet 3500 series

   Documentos c    Disk      

   ADMIN$          Disk      Admin remota

   C$              Disk      Recurso predeterminado

   Impresora3      Printer   AGFA-AccuSet v52.3

Domain=[BLACKMESA] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

   Server               Comment

   ---------            -------

   Workgroup            Master

   ---------            -------

```

antares ~ # testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf

```

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

 

[global]

        workgroup = HOME_WG

```

/etc/conf.d/samba

daemon_list="smbd nmbd windbind"

mount -t smbfs funciona correctamente.

Sigo en la lucha, gracias nuevamente por cualquier información que puedan aportar.   :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## sag

Ahora mismo solo se me ocurre que reinstales Cups con soporte para "Swat" y configurarlo desde el navegador a ver si tienes mas suerte.

Para el soporte Swat solo activa la use con el mismo nombre.

----------

## alexertech

Que tal.

sag, SWAT es para SAMBA, y lo tengo instalado. Realicé una configuración inicial utilizando ese Interfaz.  :Wink: 

Cups no tiene esa USE.

Acá dejo las USE de CUPS y SAMBA en mi sistema:

antares ~ # emerge -pv cups samba hplip

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r8  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png samba ssl tiff -ldap -ppds -slp" 3,700 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline swat winbind -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -syslog" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 17,735 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.7.10  USE="X ppds -doc -fax -minimal -parport -scanner -snmp" 0 kB 

```

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bien, entonces casi que se podría descartar problemas en la red... Que pasa si cambiás el forato de la cola de impresión en la pc que corre windows y tiene la impresora conectada, de EMF que es el por defecto a RAW?

Por las dudas que no huieras hecho esa pruebita...

De todas formas, debería funcionar, pero como la informática no es una ciencia exacta...

Salud!

----------

## alexertech

Hice el cambio a RAW en la máquina Windows, y nada...

Lo más increíble es que la impresora hace todos los sonidos que debería hacer, cuando inicia una impresión y cuando termina, solo que no se traga la hoja para imprimirla   :Shocked: 

Volví a probar conectando directamente el portátil, y funciona correctamente, así que no puede ser el PPDS que estoy utilizando  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bueno, por ahora me rindo... si logro algo les aviso, y si alguien puede aportar luz a el asunto, gracias de antemano   :Embarassed: 

Saludos!   :Wink: 

Edito: La impresión desde el Windows de la laptop, funciona perfectamente.

----------

## sag

Ups Perdon  :Sad: 

Me lie porque conviene los dos.

Estaba pensando en el configurador por web de Cups

http://tuip:631/ (siempre que tengas permiso)

----------

